# SF Chicana still moving in future to MX



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

I have not written for many months.....hello all of you that have helped me with my research on decision for retirement in Mexico. Looks like best thing will be to rent at first, and maybe travel around, before we decide where we want to live.

Still have not decided where my husband and I will start our retirement in Mexico in few years. Open to new ideas. Still considering Cuernavaca, Queretaro, Tequisquiapan, Patzcuaro, maybe Mexico City or Guadalajara. Still living in Oakland a few more years. Planning to keep traveling and check out potential cities in Mexico. Cuernavaca is tempting because of good weather and proximity to Mexico City (swimming). 

Are any of you renting out rooms throughout Airbnb? Great website. Used it on last trip to Cancun and Akumal.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Is that Mexico City and swimming or good weather and swimming. Morelos has tons of Balnearios


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Balnearios in Morelos*



sparks said:


> Is that Mexico City and swimming or good weather and swimming. Morelos has tons of Balnearios


So true, Sparks. Here's a couple of websites - there are several more. Some of the balnearios are warm or hot springs, others are cold but still gorgeous. I recently swam in the Poza Azul in Oaxtepec, which was supposedly a favourite swimming hole of Moctezuma and other Aztec rulers. The water is truly blue and crystalline. 

Balnearios Morelos :: Morelos Turístico

México Desconocido | versión móvil - Nota Nota


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Balneario Las Palmas - Tehuixtla, Morelos.


----------

